# Cámaras usb

## Juan Facundo

Buenas.

Intento poner a funcionar algunas cámaras usb, y he probado con una que no me ha funcionado hasta ahora. Quiero que me cuenten ustedes que cámaras han podido conectar y hacer funcionar.

La idea es luego implementar zoneminder. Pero primero es lo primero.

Bueno, solo eso. Gracias.

----------

## sasho23

Hola, te refieres a camaras WEB o a camaras digitales de las que quieres descargar fotos?

Yo tengo una web en elportatil y funciona y tambien he enchufado varias digitales con el programa "digikam" y tambien sin problemas. Todo es cuestion de configuracion. 

No he sido muy explicito con los modelos, pero ya te digo que la mayoria funcionan!!! Hasta luego.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si te refieres a cámaras web deberías ver la documentación del kernel, seguro viene la información completa. La mayoría de las que están integradas en las portátiles funcionan, lo mismo pasa con las logitech.

Si son cámaras digitales, TODAS son plug-and-play así que no creo que tengas problemas.

Saludos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Claro, tampoco fuí demasiado explícito. Si, con cámaras web, no cámaras de fotos, ya que como han comentado, no he tenido problemas con ninguna cámara digital de fotos.

Estoy mirando unos tutoriales en un wiki. Creo que eso me ayudará bastante. Luego les cuento como fué.

Gracias por responder.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has compilado el kernel con soporte para el modelo de cámara correcto?

----------

